# Is Harry Reid pro-gun or anti-gun?



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Good reasons not to have this charactor in office any longer :eyeroll: :******:

42 reasons why Harry Reid MUST be defeated

http://gunowners.org/is-harry-reid-pro-gun-or-anti-gun.htm


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Have you asked GOA or NAGR who would take his place as majority (or hopefully minority) leader if he was defeated?

There aren't always simple answers, and even fewer simple solutions in politics :wink:

http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsRel ... x?ID=14003


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I haven't ask them the question but I think that if we get this bum out of office it would set a presidence for anyone that follows. Hopefully they would have more respect for the office knowing that someone as powerful, as reid has been allowed to get, can be voted out. Also there is a good chance that the regime in office will start loosing power in the upcoming elections. :beer:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Do you think they learned anything when Daschle was run out of town?

From my perspective things didn't change a whole lot. :wink:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

It is hard to say what the implications are. I hope we are getting into a different enviroment politically and the one's that we vote in will start listening to the majority not the loud minority.

I sent an email to the NAGR and GOA. When they respond I will post.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Reply email from GOA:

Dear Dale Harris

A new message has been added to the email #200913657.

Thank you for the note.

Reid's replacement would depend on what party controls the Senate.

The important thing is that Reid is an "F" on Second Amendment issues and like all "F" rated candidates; they all should be defeated.

GOA-PVF has endorsed Sharon Angle in this race and we have given 42 reason why Reid should be defeated. Others can speculate.

Thanks for the kind words; take care and keep your powder dry.

Robert Duggar
Gun Owners of America


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks to me like Mr. Duggar has a future in politics.

He dodged your question like a pro 

But on the topic of "F" ratings, didn't they give McCain a "F"? I'm not questioning whether or not he deserved that, but just wondering if you've given any thought to the problem of convincing voters to vote for the lesser of 2 evils (McCain) when their organization has already given both candidates an "F" on the very issue they are pushing for.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

McCain actually has a F- rating by the GOA and they are backing Hayworth in the Arizona race against him. They are backing Angle against reid in Nevada and the polls have Angle down a few points but they haven't really started responding to reid's negative ad's yet.

I have given it some thought but maybe I just don't understand your question.

http://www.ammoland.com/2010/02/19/...tical-victory-endorses-hayworth-for-congress/


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

My question was in response to some of the negative press from NAGR and GOA directed at the NRA for waiting to release ratings on candidates the NAGR and GOA had already labeled as F's, and the election I was referring to was the last presidential election. It's my opinion that if you have already labeled both candidates an F, even though by comparison one may be much closer to an A (by comparison _only_), you have taken away much of your argument to convince your members to vote for the lesser of 2 evils. For example, I work around a lot of union guys...most of whom are gun owners. But if led to believe both candidates are "equal" (both given F ratings) on the gun issue they are much more likely to revert back to the old wivestale about the democrat being for the working man to make their decision.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

My email question is at the bottom and here is the response from NAGR:

It could mean that any number of miscreants would be in charge.

NRA leadership thinks far too highly of their gamesmanship. No one can think that many moves in advance.

But even so, does that mean they should endorse Charles Schumer for leadership, as they might get worse with someone else??

Telling your good members in Nevada to vote for someone so hostile to gun owners' agenda - the truth is, Reid has voted for the meek and weak-kneed agenda of the NRA, but that isn't saying much - is absolutely outrageous.

Dudley Brown
Executive Director

Direct Office Line 970-482-7647
Toll-free line 888-874-3006
Mobile Phone 970-396-3006

------------------------------------------
National Association for Gun Rights
www.NationalGunRights.org
------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------

Sent: Friday, July 16, 2010 5:23 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Reid Question

If Reid doesn't win his reelection bid (I hope he doesn't) who will be in line to take his place and what do you think the implications would be?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I've spoken with Mr Brown, and that's exactly the response I would expect from him. 

But you did notice neither of the groups blasting the NRA made a legitimate attempt to answer your direct question. :wink:

I'm sure you know where I'm coming from on this, and I applaud you for your vigilance and watchful eye.

Keep up the good work! :beer:


----------

